

New MacBook Pro lineup with ThunderBolt, quad-core CPUs released - andr
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/02/24/apple-launches-macbook-pros-with-thunderbolt-quad-core-cpus-amd-gpus/

======
PHPAdam
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2257827>

